# Zurn / Pex



## NWBuilder (Aug 29, 2008)

My plumbing buddy and I are having a discussion on the correct method to attach Zurn pex. We are using fittings (aquapex type)that require the pipe to be stretched, and then use a expansion ring opposed to the Zurn suggested crimp ring. Is it okay to do this? Has anyone had any problems if they have done this? Is it okay to use Zurn with Wirsbo / Aquapex? Any help will be appreciated as a fat steak dinner is riding on this.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

I do not use pex, I use copper or cpvc


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

oohhh man, do a search. This topic has been discussed - argued - cursed about for many many months. Seriously there is atleast 6-10 hours of reading all the different posts-threads about this. I don't know if there is a one way or another right answer. It's boxers of briefs. I have my opinions and I use Zurn exclusivly (sp) and I use the stainless steel crimp clamps, not the black copper rings. But that's just me. Alot of guys swear by it, alot of guys hate it, a fair amount of guys are seemingly forced to use it because they need to be compeditive in their respective markets. Plain truth, pex cost less to install therefor it's a force to rekon with. I highly doubt I will ever repipe another house all in copper again. My bid will be a grand higher than everyone elese....at least a grand and the end result is the same. If you don't want to read all the posts maybe start a poll and get a quick reply from guys here as most of us are so done in talking about this. Medium well please


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes you can. I had no problems.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

My plumber has provided me with Pex for about 4 years. Not one problem yet.
No problems with copper either, but he rarely uses it. My heating guy uses copper on moving radiators and such.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

I say expansion is better then crimping. I think alot of guys like crimping because that tool is cheaper then the expansion tool or i'm assuming it is. Also pex has a memory why not just expand put fitting in. it will go back to its orginal memory size.


----------



## NWBuilder (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you all for your responses. I did a little research myself and found that both the outside and inside diameters are the same for uponor and zurn. I will take mine meidum rare!

Thank you again.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Sep 6, 2008)

Since Zurn is at the center of a bunch of class action suits I think I would ask the lawyers what method will cost you the least in the ensuing court action.


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

Bill said:


> I do not use pex, I use copper or cpvc


 
The copper crooks have'nt gotten you yet?

Man, in my area they will get it (Copper) out of the wall even if the sheetrock and fixtures are in!!


----------

